# German citizenship looking for a job abroad



## nikoanri

We are Pair 30 year and 28 year old (m/f) looking for a job abroad (probably Australia or Canada) in any of the following fields such as customer care support and background (in-outbound calls),office manager, driver, waiter, cleaner or farm production. I have Bulgarian citizenship (EU States) and I have a lot of experience in the same fields. I speak German and English.
My girlfriend is born in Bulgaria and grown up in Germany (native speaker with German citizenship).She have Bachelor education/qualification for nurse in professional School for Medicine and Geriatrician and speak also German and English.
Actually we are resident in Bulgaria and worked for HP (Hewlett Packard Bulgaria) at the last 3 years.
You can contact us under [email protected] or 00359/884-862198


----------



## Veronica

nikoanri said:


> We are Pair 30 year and 28 year old (m/f) looking for a job abroad (probably Australia or Canada) in any of the following fields such as customer care support and background (in-outbound calls),office manager, driver, waiter, cleaner or farm production. I have Bulgarian citizenship (EU States) and I have a lot of experience in the same fields. I speak German and English.
> My girlfriend is born in Bulgaria and grown up in Germany (native speaker with German citizenship).She have Bachelor education/qualification for nurse in professional School for Medicine and Geriatrician and speak also German and English.
> Actually we are resident in Bulgaria and worked for HP (Hewlett Packard Bulgaria) at the last 3 years.
> You can contact us under [email protected] or 00359/884-862198


I have moved this post to the overseas jobs section.

Veronica


----------

